# Мне 25 лет и последний год мучаюсь от дикой боли. Помогите...



## Wonderanastasiya (29 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Анастасия, мне 25 лет и последний год не хочется жить от дикой боли.
г. Москва. Рост - 170, Вес 55.
Я человек, который очень редко обращается к врачам, так случилось и в этот раз...

*Предыстория *
После переезда в другую квартиру стала болеть спина. Ну думаю, конечно натаскалась коробок! Потянула,сорвала..пройдет само..
2 Недели, месяц, полтора... Прострелы в поясницу до слез. Наклоняться больно, даже чихать больно!
Погуглила..похоже было на Ишиас..

До этого поясница болела только первые 4 дня до и первые 2 во время менструации.
Я веду не спортивный образ жизни, люблю потянуться с утра.. и где то около 5 месяцев делала скрутки.
Лежа на спине перекидывала сначала одну ногу- хруст, потом другую-хруст. И сразу как-то тело в тонусе.
Может это все случилось из-за этого?

Записалась в поликлинику к терапевту.. ("_была длинная песня" чтобы попасть на запись..)
Сделала рентген - ничего не показало, все ок. "Просто перегрузились-пройдет"_

Думаю, ну ладно..пила обезболивающие+мазь. Еще месяц-два ..боль усиливается..
Снова поликлиника и длинная песня с записью к терапевту,а от терапевта к неврологу.
( _Попробуй еще докажи, что тебе реально больно, а не просто скучно жить и так решила разнообразить досуг) _

Описываю неврологу свое _*состояние*_ :_ Болит поясница!
Я не могу сидеть,лежать, стоять..Не могу на унитаз,кровать,стул сесть без опоры! 
Я не могу одеть и снять с себя джинсы! Мне больно даже чихать!_
Болела ягодица(примерно,как после укола)
_Я не могу ничего делать. У меня немеет задняя поверхность бедра, но на несколько секунд..потом ногу отпускает.
Бывает такое, что и шаг не могу сделать, тоже несколько секунд, но когда переходишь дорогу страшновато, что заклинит..
Чувство напряжения в пояснице никогда не прекращается! 
Пожалуйста, выпишите направление на МРТ!_

Невролог: "_Ты же молодая! Ты же не рожала! С чего тебе МРТ ? Успокойся, все итак пройдет!" _
И выписала рецепт на успокоительные таблетки!!! УСПОКОИТЕЛЬНЫЕ!

Я ушла в слезах от обиды и боли... Решила все таки сама сделать МРТ.

_*Описание и снимки цепляю во вложении.*_

На уровне L4-L5, на фоне полуциркулярной протрузии, определяется  левосторонняя *фораменальная грыжа  межпозвонкового диска размером до 3,5 мм,* умеренно суживающая левое межпозвонковое отверстие. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на данном уровне равен 16 мм.
На уровне L5-S1, на фоне циркулярной протрузии, определяется  *дорзальная грыжа  межпозвонкового диска размером до 6 мм,* деформирующая переднее эпидуральное пространство и передний контур дурального мешка, больше на уровне левого латерального кармана где прилежит  к левому корешку нерва S1, оттесняя его кзади. Межпозвонковые отверстия умеренно сужены. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на данном уровне равен 15 мм.       

*И начался рейд по больницам : *

Нейрохирург 1.- Срочно операция с заменой двух дисков на импланты! Иначе инвалидное кресло! Паралич и тд.
Нейрохирург 2.- Операция нужна, но я бы не советовал. У вас еще сильное воспаление. Есть большая вероятность, что импланты не приживутся и тогда точно кресло.
Нейрохирург 3.- Зачем импланты? Они не нужны. А,если прооперировать грыжи боль все равно не уйдет. Пробуйте консервативное лечение. Потом посмотрим.
Нейрохирург 4. Нужна операция с имплантами. Время есть, но вы должны понимать, что чем больше тянете, тем больше все разрушается итд.
Нейрохирург 5. Пробуйте Электрофорез с карипазимом от полу года и больше /+ бассейн+гимнастика+ гормональные уколы. Ребенка будет почти невозможно выносить, а даже если каким-то чудом сможете, то не родите.
Нейрохирург 6. Сделаем операцию, но вы же понимаете, что никаких гарантий никто не даст?.

На данный момент делаю только электрофорез с карипазимом.
Не могу понять.. но кажется, что толку пока нету.
Стоит ли купить еще магнит? Если да, то порекомендуйте пожалуйста какой именно..
Читаю, что еще помогает аппликатор Ляпко. Нужно купить?

*Сейчас:*
Боль в пояснице постоянная-терплю. Но бывает так, что просто реву,ору и рву волосы на голове. Ненавижу себя, свою жизнь и все вокруг.
На носочки и пятки встаю спокойно.
Иногда поднимается онемение вверх по спине..Не больно,просто неприятно,как будто отлежала.
Нога немеет только сзади по бедру до колена. Но боль терпимая. Не судороги.
Иногда не могу со стула встать, ощущение будто верхнюю часть отрывают от нижней.
Работаю с 9 до 19 каждый день, работа сидячая. С утра и к вечеру еле шевелюсь.. Днем более-менее.

Не понимаю, что делать дальше? За что хвататься? Кому верить?

С радостью сделала бы операцию, если быть точно уверенной, что пройдет боль и можно будет вести нормальный-адекватный образ жизни!

_*Прошу помощи, совета, рекомендации..
Видно ли вам, что на снимках нужно заменить диск на импланты и почему?
Что делать с болью? Как же жить дальше? 
Помогите...*_

P.S.
@La murr , Прощу прощения, если что-то нарушила. Я первый раз на форуме. Не сильно разбираюсь, не отправляйте в бан пожалуйста!
@Доктор Ступин , Вас очень рекомендовали..
И разумеется всех откликнувшихся врачей и братьев по несчастью, заранее Благодарю!!!


----------



## La murr (29 Ноя 2018)

@Wonderanastasiya, Анастасия, здравствуйте!
Вы пришли сюда за помощью и Вам её, конечно же окажут.
Пригласите в тему @vbl15, @dr.dreval, @Доктор Ступин.


Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> На данный момент делаю только электрофорез с карипазимом.
> Не могу понять.. но кажется, что толку пока нету.


Почитайте о карипазиме - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016/


----------



## Мила Булинг (29 Ноя 2018)

@Wonderanastasiya, одно могу сказать точно, не спешите с операцией тем более если боли накрыли впервые. У меня кстати дебют ишалгии был в 19 лет, тогда мне хорошо помог массаж, а в 25 меня массаж скрутил до обострений раз в 3 месяца, но это уже был другой костоправ.... помогало  физио терапии, медикаменты, раз в день лфк,  занималась на фитболе,  турник, растяжки, в итоге в 29 лет операция, до этого год болело, пока нога троссом не стянулась, но операцию сделать всегда успеете, ну почти всегда бывают конечно экстренные случаи, но это не ваш вариант... В общем почитайте мою тему если будет интересно.


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (29 Ноя 2018)

@Мила Булинг, добрый день!
Спасибо большое!
Тяну с операцией, но боюсь, что настанет день, когда пошевелиться не смогу...
Обязательно прочитаю вашу тему!


----------



## 32Ольга (29 Ноя 2018)

Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Тяну с операцией, но боюсь, что настанет день, когда пошевелиться не смогу...


Рекомендую не мучиться, а отправиться в клинику доктора Ступина в Люберцы. Сама мучилась и только там оказали квалифицированную помощь. Не реклама, проверяла на себе. Можете почитать мои сообщения. Инет конечно хорошо, но очная консультация лучше! Посмотрит, пощупает и сразу направит на лечение.


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Рекомендую не мучиться, а отправиться в клинику доктора Ступина в Люберцы. Сама мучилась и только там оказали квалифицированную помощь. Не реклама, проверяла на себе. Можете почитать мои сообщения. Инет конечно хорошо, но очная консультация лучше! Посмотрит, пощупает и сразу направит на лечение.


Ольга! Добрый день! Прочитала у вас на странице истории.. Но не поняла. Операцию сделали? или помог консервативный метод?
Вы писала в феврале 2018 года.. Как сейчас себя чувствуете?


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

Мила Булинг написал(а):


> @Wonderanastasiya, одно могу сказать точно, не спешите с операцией тем более если боли накрыли впервые. У меня кстати дебют ишалгии был в 19 лет, тогда мне хорошо помог массаж, а в 25 меня массаж скрутил до обострений раз в 3 месяца, но это уже был другой костоправ.... помогало  физио терапии, медикаменты, раз в день лфк,  занималась на фитболе,  турник, растяжки, в итоге в 29 лет операция, до этого год болело, пока нога троссом не стянулась, но операцию сделать всегда успеете, ну почти всегда бывают конечно экстренные случаи, но это не ваш вариант... В общем почитайте мою тему если будет интересно.


Добрый день, Мила! Читала вашу историю- ком в горле и слезы на глазах. В большей части узнала себя и свои боли. Какую в итоге сделали операцию? Сейчас все хорошо? Все прошло?


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Wonderanastasiya, Анастасия, здравствуйте!
> Вы пришли сюда за помощью и Вам её, конечно же окажут.
> Пригласите в тему @vbl15, @dr.dreval, @Доктор Ступин.
> 
> ...



Спасибо большое! Правильно ли я поняла, что приглашать врачей нужно через их профиль в сообщениях ?
И еще вопрос.. Вчера кто-то отправил мне ссылку на ютуб канал о том, что боль не от грыж, а от заболеваний мышц. 
Сейчас ссылки нет. Это видимо нарушение было, да ?
Может здесь есть тема, где обсуждают миофасциальный синдром, тригерры и тд..


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Ноя 2018)

Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Ольга! Добрый день! Прочитала у вас на странице истории.. Но не поняла. Операцию сделали? или помог консервативный метод?
> Вы писала в феврале 2018 года.. Как сейчас себя чувствуете?


Операцию не делала, хотя нейрохирурги отправляли, помогло консервативное лечение. Чувствую себя на данный момент хорошо, но не расслабляюсь: ЛФК каждый день, аппликатор Кузнецова, раскатки на ролле, на теннисном мячике, стараюсь не засиживаться на работе, двигаюсь, упражнения на растяжку, корсет при нагрузках, раз в неделю ЛФК с инструктором.
Здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28922/ краткая история.


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

@32Ольга, охх..Жизнь никогда теперь не будет прежней..
Читала, что аппликатор Ляпко лучше при грыжах.. Тоже подумываю приобрести..
Спасибо за ответы! К Доктору Ступину обратилась..


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Ноя 2018)

Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Охх..Жизнь никогда теперь не будет прежней..
> Читала, что аппликатор Ляпко лучше при грыжах.. Тоже подумываю приобрести..
> Спасибо за ответы! К Доктору Ступину обратилась..


Анастасия, не вешать нос, думать только о хорошем, все проходит, пройдет и это! Правильный настрой - половина успеха!!!


----------



## Тт (30 Ноя 2018)

@Wonderanastasiya, да не расстраивайтесь так! Все будет хорошо. Выздоровеете обязательно!!!


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> @Wonderanastasiya, да не расстраивайтесь так! Все будет хорошо. Выздоровеете обязательно!!!


Спасибо! Боль замучила до нервных срывов..Хочется вести полноценный образ жизни, не опасаясь за каждый сделанный шаг и движение.
Спасибо!


----------



## Тт (30 Ноя 2018)

@Wonderanastasiya,  думаю на этом форуме Вас поймет каждый. Вот эта вот история:я еще молод, а уже как старая развалина у каждого первого здесь. И нервные срывы постоянный спутник болезни.


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Ноя 2018)

Тт написал(а):


> @Wonderanastasiya,  думаю на этом форуме Вас поймет каждый. Вот эта вот история:я еще молод, а уже как старая развалина у каждого первого здесь. И нервные срывы постоянный спутник болезни.


Вроде и не рак, а такая зараза неприятная)) Качество жизни падает в ноль


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Вроде и не рак, а такая зараза неприятная)) Качество жизни падает в ноль


Вооот!!! Я все пытаюсь внушить себе, что это слава богу не рак и не другое смертельное заболевание.
Но легче не становится морально не становится.


----------



## Natky (30 Ноя 2018)

@Wonderanastasiya, пока вы не пролечились консервативно, даже не вздумайте думать об операции. Все спиновые процессы очень длительные, нужно время. Тоже советую проконсультироваться у доктора Ступина.
Карипазим фигня, даже не плацебо.  Работает только за счёт естественного течения времени. Примерно как простуда - семь дней без лечения или одна неделя с лечением)


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

@Natky, спасибо большое! К Доктору Ступину обратилась. Многие именно его рекомендуют. Надеюсь, сможет мне помочь..


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Ноя 2018)

Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Спасибо большое! К Доктору Ступину обратилась. Многие именно его рекомендуют. Надеюсь, сможет мне помочь..


Вы имейте в виду, что у него очередь и запись на неделю вперед.  Хотя меня изначально принимал не он, а другой невролог.


----------



## Mail (30 Ноя 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Вы имейте в виду, что у него очередь и запись на неделю вперед.  Хотя меня изначально принимал не он, а другой невролог.


Я б добавила, что запись у доктора даже на две недели вперед)


----------



## Mail (30 Ноя 2018)

Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Спасибо! Боль замучила до нервных срывов..Хочется вести полноценный образ жизни, не опасаясь за каждый сделанный шаг и движение.
> Спасибо!


Все будет хорошо, только не сразу. Лечебная физкультура и растяжки творят чудеса. Крепитесь и потерпите.


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

Mail написал(а):


> Все будет хорошо, только не сразу. Лечебная физкультура и растяжки творят чудеса. Крепитесь и потерпите.


Благодарю Вас! растяжки никак не поддаются..Я как будто вся закостенела, как из мультика! Превратилась в камень )))
лфк через боль и психи.. и то очень редко..


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Ноя 2018)

Mail написал(а):


> Я б добавила, что запись у доктора даже на две недели вперед)


Еще добавлю: острых тяжелых пациентов принимает без очереди! Надеюсь, Федор Петрович не побьет нас за консультацию 


Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Благодарю Вас! растяжки никак не поддаются..Я как будто вся закостенела, как из мультика! Превратилась в камень )))
> лфк через боль и психи.. и то очень редко..


А вот тут как раз нужен массажист и мануальный терапевт. Не сразу, постепенно. У меня вообще от поясницы до стопы спазм был. Массажист до синяков разминал, слезала со стола со слезами. Потому что, чтобы мышца расслабилась, например грушевидная, на нее надо давить. Я 10 месяцев тяну и разминаю, а Вы хотите быстро. Если хотите без операции, придется настроится на длительное лечение. Хотя после операции тоже всякое бывает. Да, и не забывайте про правильное поведение.


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

@32Ольга, спасибо! Меня напугали, что никаких мануальщиков и остеопатов, а то не инвалидом останусь, а вообще умру. В выражениях наши врачи вообще не стесняются..

Под правильным поведением имеете ввиду психосоматику?


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Ноя 2018)

Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Спасибо! Меня напугали, что никаких мануальщиков и остеопатов, а то не инвалидом останусь,а вообще умру. В выражениях наши врачи вообще не стесняются..
> 
> Под правильным поведением имеете ввиду психосоматику?


Если мануальный терапевт все правильно делает, то ничего не случится. Они не трогают пораженный сегмент, а работают выше и ниже. Это в Москве такие врачи? Да что я удивляюсь, в моей районной поликлинике такие же. Правильное поведение с сайта доктора Ступина
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/pravilnoe-povedenie-sowety/


----------



## Mail (30 Ноя 2018)

Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Спасибо! Меня напугали, что никаких мануальщиков и остеопатов, а то не инвалидом останусь,а вообще умру. В выражениях наши врачи вообще не стесняются..
> 
> Под правильным поведением имеете ввиду психосоматику?





Wonderanastasiya написал(а):


> Благодарю Вас! растяжки никак не поддаются..Я как будто вся закостенела, как из мультика! Превратилась в камень )))
> лфк через боль и психи.. и то очень редко..


Анастасия, у моего сына (после ДТП) почти ваша ситуация, теперь не хотим закаменеть и растягиваемся. Не сразу, но постепенно, ежедневно. А Вы точно раскаменеете. Главное - цель и уделять время позвоночнику. Он отблагодарит.


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (30 Ноя 2018)

@Mail, спасибо большое!
Я желаю вашему сыну скорее поправиться! Сил и терпения! Пусть беды обходят стороной!


----------



## Shadowhawk (8 Июн 2019)

@Wonderanastasiya, здравствуйте! Как сейчас дела? Поправились?


----------

